# New P99, 2 Day 500 RD. Range Report



## sigbear (Mar 24, 2007)

Day 1
Shot 250 rounds with 1 FTF and 1 FTE, I was a little dissapointed because my P99 compact has never had any type of failure in 4000 rounds, but I do realize these things happen when breaking in a new gun. Accuracy is perfect as I expected.

Day 2
Shot 250 rounds with "NO Failures", however, on 2 occasions after the last shot was fired the slide closed leading me to believe there was 1 more round in the chamber (I counted all 10) so I pulled the trigger and the gun was empty.

The gun is now cleaned and ready for Day 3 next week.

I don't know why the slide closed when it should have locked open after the last shot on 2 occasions, but, at least it shot 250 rounds with no failures.

The new P99 seems to be much tighter than my compact was when new, so, I think after another 500 rounds it should loosen up and be well broken in.

I can tell you that my favorite target 9mm is a Sig P226 and it had 1 minor glich in the first 250 rounds where the slide didn't lock open after the last shot, 10,000 rounds later, never had a failure of any kind and I expect the Full size P99 to do as well.

At 7 yards with the P99 I averaged 7 out of 10 in a 3" circle in a standing position with both hands.
The Sig P226 I averaged 5 out of 10 in a 3" circle.

The P99 gets the edge in accuracy, however, the sig performed better for me in rapid fire, shooting 6 metal figures scattered from 7-12 yards in distance. The Sig is much heavier and comes back into position quicker, but I look forward to getting used to the P99 so I can better compare it to the Sig. in this type of shooting

Sigbear


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It it possible you were hitting the slide release?

Also - can you isolate the failure to lock back to just 1 mag?

I love my P99. I like many guns and have owned many over the years. However - the P99 A/S fullsize is the most accurate gun for me. It is actually quite maddening. I have my accuracy with all my other guns, which is generally about the same. Then I have my P99 accuracy - I cannot shoot any other gun as well on paper consistently.

While I am glad I found the P99, it's irritating sometimes that I cannot shoot as well with any other gun I try :mrgreen:

I don't shoot my P99 as much anymore, as it's almost boring to do. I know what I can do with the gun. I shot a 250/250 on my CHL renewal in 2007 with it. First time for that.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Sounds like you got a solid gun there sigbear. I've been playing around with the sights on mine recently and you are indeed right, it's very accurate.

In regards to the action closing on your last shot though, I've noticed that if I slam the magazine in, the action will close automatically saving me a step in loading the gun so to speak. I don't know if this is a feature on the gun or even if it is bad for it, but I think it was probably the gun just being new in your case.

Now that youve had your fun, enjoy cleaning it, haha. I've actually found it the easiest of all my guns to clean second after the revolver.


----------



## jeffe007 (Nov 22, 2008)

you prolly had your finger near/on the slide stop as ive done that b4 as well. its easy to do and to not even know that you have done it.....happens......congrats on your new P99!!


----------

